# Statische IP unter Ubuntu Server



## yax (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
ich wusste nicht wirklich in welches unterforum ich es schreiben soll, aber ich dachte da es eigentlich was mit ubuntu zu tun hat, schreibe ich es hier rein 

Also zu meinem Problem: Ich habe unter VirtualBox Ubutnu Server 10.04 installiert. Meine Absicht war es einen LAMP-Server zu erstellen. Nun habe ich eigentlich alles. Meinem Server fehlt nur noch eine Statische IP-Adresse. Aber nun weiß ich nicht was ich in die Datei interfaces (Verzeichnis:  /etc/network/) schreiben muss. 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? 

Gruß Yax


----------



## threadi (16. Juli 2011)

Siehe: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto...configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html


----------



## yax (16. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, es sieht sehr vielversprechend aus  ich werde es mir sofort mal durchlesen und dann sagen ob es funktioniert hat


----------



## yax (16. Juli 2011)

Okay, also das hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen. Ich finde irgendwie nicht die ganzen sachen, zum beispiel weiß ich nicht welche ip-Adresse, welches gateway, welche Netmask und welches network und welches broadcast ich brauch. Ich kann diese ganzen informationen nicht wirklich finden....

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

du solltest dir vielleicht mal die Netzwerk-Grundlagen aneignen.  ;-) Ich schätze mal das ganze wird bei dir Zuhause sein.
IP-Adresse liegt an dir. Am besten etwas mit 192.168.x.x
Die Netmask oder auch (Sub)Netzmaske beschreibt welche Bits deiner IP zum Host gehören und welche zum Netz. Hier nimmst du am besten 255.255.255.0.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzmaske
Network wäre die Netz-Id und ist die ID deines Netzes. Bei der Netmask 255.255.255.0 und bei der IP 192.168.x.x, wären es alle Adressen mit der 0. Also 192.168.0.0, 192.168.1.0, 192.168.2.0 usw. Da musst die die Netzmaske passend zu deiner IP nehmen. Bsp: IP 192.168.0.1 -> Netz-ID 192.168.0.0.  Mit Broadcast-Adresse kannst du alle Hosts in deinem Netz erreichen. D. h. wird ein Paket an diese Adresse geschickt, wird es an alle Hosts im Netz geschickt. 
Diese Adresse ist immer die letzte Adresse im jeweiligen Netz. Bei der oben genannten Netmask wären das alle Adressen mit der 255 am Ende (analog zur Netz-ID).
Gateway wäre dein Router. Das heißt hier trägst du die IP deines Routers ein.
Dein Router und dein Rechner müssen sich im gleichen Netz befinden. 
Also wenn dein Router beispielsweise die IP 192.168.178.1 hat, wählst du IP die mit 192.168.178. beginnnt. 

Ich hoffe das hilft die als Erklärung, sonst einfach mal googeln.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## yax (16. Juli 2011)

Okay, vielen dank  Es hat jetzt alles geklappt  kann ich den Server jetzt eigentlich nur über meine PC aufrufen? Und wenn ja, gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit den von jedem beliebigen PC aufrufen zu lassen?


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Bei VirtualBox das Netzwerk auf Bridged/Netzwerkbrücke einstellst, solltest du von jedem Rechner aus zugreifen können. Welche sich natürlich im gleichen Netz befinden. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## yax (16. Juli 2011)

und kann ich das auch so einstellen das auch personen die nicht im netzwerk sind darauf zugreifen können?


----------



## zerix (16. Juli 2011)

Also über das Internet?
Ja, da musst du Portforwarding beim Router einstellen. 
Empfehlenswert wäre noch ein Adresse von dyndns, da sich deine IP täglich ändert. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

